# Greek Language Summer Courses in Cyprus, July 2018



## anmes

Learn4Good Larnaca Greek language summer courses begun in 2008 and since then run successfully every year in July and August.

In summer 2018, we will run six(6) intensive Greek summer courses in Cyprus: two for Absolute Beginners A1►A2, two for Advanced Beginners A2►B1 and two for Lower Intermediate B1►B2.

All of our courses for this summer will begin on 23rd July 2018 and will be completed on 17th August 2018.

Maximum number of participants per course: 6. Please note that due to the limited places, a strict order of priority by application date will be followed.

Intensive summer courses at a higher Greek language level can be organised upon request by the interested participants.

Please visit Greek Language Courses in Larnaca, Cyprus Homepage or call (00357) 24424510, 99644067, 99377448, 99372052. The registration forms can be found in our website: Greek Language Courses in Larnaca, Cyprus Homepage and shall be sent to Learn4Good Larnaca by the 16th July 2018.


----------

